# Cypripedium acaule seedling



## Hakone (Jun 23, 2011)

October 2010 I bought 5 acaule seedling and planted them in peat/kanuma. Today ( Juny 2011) I put them free, but they do not continue growing . Anyone an explanation ?

October 2010













Juny 2011


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 23, 2011)

From what I know Acaule is very tempermental , they don't like to be disturbed. The less handling the better. Also cyp seedlings just coming out of flask, or vernalization should not have any direct sunlight as that will kill them.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

What is your mychorizal source?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 23, 2011)

I do not believe the mychorizal theory


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

you should, it's easy to put some organic material in the media.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 23, 2011)

Of all cyps, acaule is the hardest to grow from seed,or in non-mycorrhizal media. The only success story, and it was qualified success, was with a 50:50 mixture of sand and milled sphagnum. The thing about acaule is that in the right conditions...which is very sandy and very acidic, with very low nutrients, it is actually pretty easy to grow. Its just that its tolerance range is so narrow.


----------



## Berthold (Jun 24, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Of all cyps, acaule is the hardest to grow from seed,or in non-mycorrhizal media. The only success story, and it was qualified success, was with a 50:50 mixture of sand and milled sphagnum. The thing about acaule is that in the right conditions...which is very sandy and very acidic, with very low nutrients, it is actually pretty easy to grow. Its just that its tolerance range is so narrow.



Eric, it is easy to grow if You keep the pH-value below 4.5. In that case the substrate doesn't matter.
That was told to Hakone a lot of times but he ignores.


----------



## valenzino (Jun 24, 2011)

Ph is the big issue with acaule


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 24, 2011)

My acaule's grow at a pH of 3.9.


----------



## Berthold (Jun 25, 2011)

Hakone said:


> I do not believe the mychorizal theory



Eric, we must convince Hakone that growing acaule is based on natural science not on religion. But this is not my job.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 25, 2011)

Eric and Berthold do you have photos from your acaule .


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 25, 2011)

My photos are so old they are not on my computer! I actually wrote an article on acaule cultivation for the old defunct Native American Orchid Journal. Olaf contacted me, and translated it into German for Die Orchidee. The plants I wrote about finally expired, about 25 years after being planted. I think it may have been fungus infection. I still have others, accumulated over the years.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2011)

Notice how nice I was!? :evil:


----------



## Berthold (Feb 6, 2012)

Hakone said:


> October 2010 I bought 5 acaule seedling ..



No, You didn't buy them. It was a donation from me. And You killed them all.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2012)

Berthold said:


> No, You didn't buy them. It was a donation from me. And You killed them all.



OOPS!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2012)

Be nice, he lost his acaule!


----------



## Hakone (Feb 6, 2012)

Berthold said:


> No, You didn't buy them. It was a donation from me. And You killed them all.



*donation* would be wrong. What did you get from me, you are not remember. Are the Pleione still living.


Sir Berthold, 

I'm very worried about your memory.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Be nice, he lost his acaule!



O. k. I will adjust. It was a middle course between killing and losing.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Be nice, he lost his acaule!



I'm *not sure* that they are dead. Wait until spring arrives


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2012)

Hopefully they will come back. Good luck.


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2012)

Dr. Berthold,

I must unfortunately disappoint you  . Today


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2012)

Good. however I see plenty of signs of organic material. How do you know there is no mycorrhyzal material? (Did I spell that correctly?)


----------



## Hakone (May 4, 2012)

1/- Peat = organic material 
2/- The pot stands in the garden, with time it is covered with organic material (Leaves .. ect…)
3/- I do not know if there is material mycorrhizal . As long as I can not prove , I can not say that there is .


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2012)

NYEric said:


> How do you know there is no mycorrhyzal material? (Did I spell that correctly?)



.. I think there is an 'h' in there somewhere

good to see sprouts; in the wild, botanists have discovered that some plants of acaule can rest underground without sprouting for over 20 years


----------

